# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  New Markus Ruhl Movie

## rruhl

http://www.ruhl-movie.com

----------


## rruhl

Check this trailer:

http://www.markus-ruhl.com/teaser_eng.mpg

MASSIVE!

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Yeah, i'd like to get that. That guys a monster!

----------


## saboudian

Thats absolutely hilarious. You gotta love his personality.

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Holy shit! Anyone count the plates on the leg press?  :EEK!:

----------


## LostUp

In the photo gallery on that site is that a female traiing with him? If it is OMG!!!

----------


## DELTA9MDA

yes that is one big bitch!! and markus??? holy ****, what a monster!!!

----------


## goldenFloyd

that is his girlfriend... did she win the german competition? I wonder if Markus actually smokes cigarettes...

----------


## KingpimpSkinny

After viewing this clip, does anybody have any idea what he is slurping out of that test tube next to the scene where he is doing side laterals in the gym? It appears to be some red potion, it must not be top secret, otherwise he woulding be sipping it in public.

----------


## NeedPaintoGain

29 friggin plates on the leg press machine!!!!!!!!! unbelievable!!!!!!!! IM gettin this movie!!!!! lol

----------


## NeedPaintoGain

I also like the look of that girl that was staring at him. Looked like she was gonna have an orgasm just lookin at him...Funny ****!!! I wonder what that must feel like with people lookin at you in amazement.

----------


## David22

> Holy ****! Anyone count the plates on the leg press?


Yes i did !

On the leg press, Markus is moving about 1500 lbs.

Freaky !

----------


## bigol'legs

> Yes i did !
> 
> On the leg press, Markus is moving about 1500 lbs.
> 
> Freaky !



 :LOL:  WHAT A PANSIE!!!!

----------


## rruhl

THE RUHL-MOVIE 
on DVD 
Running time: app. 180 min 

MT DVD Review: 
Let me start by telling you that the new Markus Ruhl DVD is an absolut must in every true hardcore Bodybuilding DVD & Video collection! It is hardcore all the way! But it is much more........... It is funny and there is great information for all of you! The DVD is in German but Markus himself translates what is said and you can switch to the English language on your DVD player! 
In the beginning you will see awesome footage and photos of Markus when he started BB! Unbelievable! You`ll see him when he started working out in 1992! Then the first workout sequence - Chest! All the workout footage is pure hardcore - in black and white! Markus works with his girlfriend Simone and she is two weeks out of a contest! Markus is about 8 weeks after the 2003 Arnold Classic (where he placed 3rd) - he is at + 300 lbs and in great off season condition! 

His chest workout is awesome and he works real heavy. He goes up to 495 lbs on incline smith presses with a very wide grip! Next workout is biceps! Well .....no need to say much right? His biceps are some of the best in the biz! 
Then you`ll see Markus at a seminar taking pics and having fun with the fans! Followed by the triceps workout. 
Markus also gives us all some insights into his nutrition! Very detailed insights! Very interesting stuff!!! Next is the back workout! Again Markus works real heavy weights! 

After the back workout we get a chance to follow Markus and Simone to grocery shopping in a German supermarket! YOU MUST SEE THIS! All the people there staring at Markus in his tank-top! Very funny footage! And Markus is great! Then we see Markus at the German DTM Racing championships! He was invited by one of the star drivers! 
Next workout is shoulders! Again awesome hardcore footage! Very heavy maschine presses!!!!!! 
Before we see his unbelievable leg workout Markus shows us his trophies in his home! The leg workout is truly amazing. Leg press with about 2000 lbs! MUST SEE! 

You will also find 2 bonus tracks on the DVD! Unfortunately there is no english translation for the Bonus tracks! 
Markus at a Seminar! And Markus helping Simone in the locker room of the gym with posing for her show! 

If you are into real hardcore Bodybuilding this video is for you! It is hardcore and very entertaining too! 
Check the website for photos and great preview clips of the new DVD! 
Don`t wait - make sure to order it at www.ruhl-movie.com 

http://www.muscletime.com/pages/depa..._frameset.html

----------


## bigol'legs

man.. I gotta make my own video... hehe

I put up 2k

----------


## goldenFloyd

BO you are huge. I saw in December 2003 issue of MD they claim Ruhl puts up 2,750 for 2-3 reps. That I would like to see.

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Where can you buy the DVD?

----------


## RageControl

Must have movie........  :Elephant:

----------


## decadbal

u can get the dvd here.

http://www.markus-ruehl.de/en/shopframe2.htm

----------


## Mr Juice

Ronnie Coleman "The Cost of Redemption " is better.

----------


## bubbathegut

ruhl is a tool

----------


## Dally

> http://www.ruhl-movie.com


OMG

that dude is NUTS.. but has no nuts (ironic)

----------


## Dally

> OMG
> 
> that dude is NUTS.. but has no nuts (ironic)



whats even MORE IRONIC is his WOMAN MOST LIKELY DOES!

----------

